

Ask HN:What are some good tech companies in Sydney/Melbourne for developers? - darwinGod

I would love to know more about the experience of Software Developers who are working in Sydney&#x2F;Melbourne. Languages&#x2F;Platforms used, type of product being developed etc would be very useful to know.
======
wingerlang
Do you live in Melbourne? You could go to "York butter factory" (some kind of
shared workspace), they usually have lots of people there and more when they
have 'talks' or whatnot.

------
Im_Talking
IRESS is a good software company with very good growth prospects.

------
davidddavidson
Atlassian is headquartered in Sydney.

